# bridge pier ideas for a deep koi pond



## propbreaker (Apr 25, 2010)

I am looking for ideas for my layout after being ill for 2 years where I have not been able to maintain my outdoor layout. Original I had a pier that sat on the bottom to support the 2 spans but was never very stable. Pond is a rubber liner pond dimensions are 25ft by 20 ft. The depth from land pier to the bottom of the pond is 5ft. Wondering if a scaled down floating pier good idea or not or if anyone has a good idea for level adjustability because bottom is not perfectly flat like a natural pond.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd try a sand bag between the pier and the bottom... 

No experience tho' 

John


----------



## propbreaker (Apr 25, 2010)

I was thinking of something similar but doing with pea gravel because the sand will wash out over time.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I was thinking ... uh oh ... of using a pillow of liner material so it wouldn't rot. 

John


----------

